# STOLEN HIVES!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You can attach a link to a website, but linking to an email you personally received is not possible. If the email itself has a link inside the email, it is possible to copy-n-paste that link here. From what I see above, the info you pasted into post #1 is probably all that you can do.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Yea I tried also but it's a pdf and I can't get it to work either. :scratch: The pics would have been nice.

You going to Modesto on the 3rd?


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> You can attach a link to a website, but linking to an email you personally received is not possible. If the email itself has a link inside the email, it is possible to copy-n-paste that link here. From what I see above, the info you pasted into post #1 is probably all that you can do.


Thanks Rader. I'm just glad I was able to get that much to post. Maybe someone else will be able to do more.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Flyer Jim said:


> Yea I tried also but it's a pdf and I can't get it to work either. :scratch: The pics would have been nice.
> 
> You going to Modesto on the 3rd?



Especially of those hives and pallets. If anyone wants me to email them the notice I got I'd be happy to forward to you. 

As long as nothing comes up. I'm curious to see whats in the goody bags. Are you going?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff Anderson of Ca-Minn Honey Farms has a pix essay on the Minnesota NPR website
http://www.mprnews.org/story/2011/07/13/bees-hive-health


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the flyer on the stolen bees ...







(click thumbnail to see full size)


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Here is the flyer on the stolen bees ...
> View attachment 15704
> 
> (click thumbnail to see full size)


That's perfect. Awesome job Rader.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

** I suspect a 4 row bed; one ton or 4500/5500 truck as the forklift disturbance appeared to only load 4 rows per side of truck. **

MY MAN that just means they pulled the lead truck forward as the bees where loaded
good ground is where the lift traveles in and out fast load--you are looking for a truck
to take the load in one shoot--the hive configuration is a big pluse in this calculation
i asume these where your bees--I am allover the valley and well help any way i can 
pm me for a move or a recapture i am up for that ---RDY-B


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Flyer Jim said:


> Yea I tried also but it's a pdf and I can't get it to work either. :scratch:


Jim, email me the PDF. [email protected]


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Its really sad to see people still stealing bees. Good luck in finding the bees.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

It would be nice if there was a small GPS tracking chip, that beekeepers could router in the woodware. Boxes or frames. Not that they would need to be put in every box just enough for word toget around that people are getting busted. And maybe it will stop. Good luck, I hope they get busted. Sounds like they have equipment and instead of building up their own stock, they are stealing it. Shame.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Rookie2531_, you may be interested in this page:

http://beealert.blackfoot.net/~beealert/hivesec/sentry.php


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

rookie2531 said:


> word to get around that people are getting busted. And maybe it will stop.


Here's some good news not for Jeff Anderson right now but in the right direction. Go to http://deltabeeclub.org/theft alert.htm


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

beesohappy said:


> Are you going?


Yea, see you there.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

rookie2531 said:


> It would be nice if there was a small GPS tracking chip, that beekeepers could router in the woodware. Boxes or frames. Not that they would need to be put in every box just enough for word toget around that people are getting busted. And maybe it will stop. Good luck, I hope they get busted. Sounds like they have equipment and instead of building up their own stock, they are stealing it. Shame.


You would think a consortium of insurance companies would make these available on a reduced cost basis. ---
The "Spot" device phones home from a satellite connection when unauthorized movement is detected. Tracks in near real time. These devices (undiscovered in a hive) would direct a LEO to within 3 meters of the new location and update every five minutes.

http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=109&from=frontpage_subbanner


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

If I had thousands and tens of thousands, to protect, I would definitely invest in something like those. Why are not everybody? It seems that it would deter the theft. That along with trail cameras, should help.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

beesohappy said:


> 96 hives of bees stolen
> 
> I have not placed any beehives into almonds, and likely will not place until after 15th of February, so if you observe these hives before that date in a grove, they definitely are stolen.


Sorry about your loss. Will keep an eye out on this end of the world.

As Mr Chestnut mentioned the Spot is a great tracking option. We use them and they detect a hive movement about 95% of the time. They do not always trigger correctly though I must let you know. For $100 a year any potential hive lifter increases his odds of meeting the wrong side of the bullet about 100% 

Trail cams are also popular. We have some 500 dollar infrared ones in locations I think the problems are possibly going to occur.

You note that you will not be placing bees into the almonds prior to the 15th. Might want to change your mind on that as the bloom is on the verge of rolling. I'm guessing their will be trees 50% open within a week considering the current progression of the buds. 

As I have mentioned in the past on other theft cases posted here on beesource I will gladly cough up a large handful of queens as an additional reward to anyone who helps you recover your equipment and bees.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> As I have mentioned in the past on other theft cases posted here on beesource I will gladly cough up a large handful of queens as an additional reward to anyone who helps you recover your equipment and bees.


Like wise here too Phil, last year Paul Morris had 500 plus stolen and as of today still not recovered, although I did give him a couple hundred nucs out of the almonds free of charge to help ease the pain, the loss is still heavy.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Keith:

That was generous of you. Good on you.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Like wise here too Phil, last year Paul Morris had 500 plus stolen and as of today still not recovered, although I did give him a couple hundred nucs out of the almonds free of charge to help ease the pain, the loss is still heavy.


I agree with jean-marc, that was generous of you ! 

I wonder how fellow beekeeper's can steal from another, must be narcissistic people doing it. The world is messed up


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Like wise here too Phil, last year Paul Morris had 500 plus stolen and as of today still not recovered, although I did give him a couple hundred nucs out of the almonds free of charge to help ease the pain, the loss is still heavy.


That was very kind of you Keith. My utmost respect goes out to you.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Keith is a real standup guy for sure. Sad it has to be this way but it would be nice if there was a way for everyone who benefits from almond pollination to collectively make some small contribution to help out those who have been victimized by the low life's that do this. Maybe the folks in Sacramento would be willing to give up a tiny portion of their cut???? Naaaaaa. 
I would like to think that these would be recovered but my gut feeling is that these folks probably had a "chop shop" like plan to transfer the bees into their own equipment and to burn (or paint over) the most visible evidence. Particularly given how unique these hives appear with stenciling and red pallets. One man could probably do that in a half a day


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ben Little said:


> I agree with jean-marc, that was generous of you !
> 
> I wonder how fellow beekeeper's can steal from another, must be narcissistic people doing it. The world is messed up


Hard times and easy money. Brings out the worst in some people. Brings out their true self. Too bad.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Bee Source member BabyBee ( Andy) lost hundreds too in the almonds last year, we think it's the same person that stole Paul's bees. The Detectives are most certain. But in the mean while the lost for Andy & Paul is tough too over come.


----------



## KEN MCCOWN (May 1, 2014)

I emailed the flyer to a grower in the Newman area. He said he would forward to his friends. I hope they catch these guys.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Testing the attachment of the PDF file.

View attachment StolenbeesSM.pdf


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

We'll keep a look out as well. We have trials in Bakersfield, Visalia, Lemoore, and Colusa to name a few.


----------



## Bee-52 (Mar 18, 2014)

rookie2531 said:


> It would be nice if there was a small GPS tracking chip, that beekeepers could router in the woodware. Boxes or frames. Not that they would need to be put in every box just enough for word toget around that people are getting busted. And maybe it will stop. Good luck, I hope they get busted. Sounds like they have equipment and instead of building up their own stock, they are stealing it. Shame.


Every year I see the same story. There is such a device! Apparently not everybody know about it. $100 for a device and $100 for the subscription service per year. Device starts transmitting only when movement is detected. Automatic alerts can be set up.










http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=109&utm_source=direct&utm_medium=website&utm_campaign=trace


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Eyes on guard along the Co front range. Bear watch game camera on my own.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i saw a load of these today on a dark grey dodge 4 or 550, orange forklift turning off 26 heading into oakdale. i figure it was the owner, but let me know if it wasn't.

i just read the flyer and saw that the owner wouldn't be moving them around until the 15th. what i can say for sure is it was red pallets and mixed silver boxes. the truck pulled out behind me, i slowed but he turned off before the next light.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, Jeff is from oakdale. So probably him.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Watch chit chat as well.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Just saw this this morning. 
http://www.actionnewsnow.com/news/t...m-chico-almond-orchard-growers-on-high-alert/
Keep your eyes open.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I was talking to Tami at Z's Bees from upper CA and she told me that they had some hives stolen as well.


----------

